# Happy Easter rhinestone bunny



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is one for ya.Almost 4000 ss10 rhinestones.
12.5"wide x 16" high.Happy Easter!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

very cute!!!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

You putting that on a billboard, or what? 12.5x16 on a shirt??


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Kevin


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Both are very cute. Happy Easter.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

love this cute design


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

That is a really cute bunny Leg cramps! Love it! How long did that take?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

mfatty500- LOL we love big designs! 

vdub3_ this took me mabey half hour to 45 minutes.

Katruax-that design is great!


----------

